# Pc koop Spiele



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. April 2011)

Hi Leute,
 ich wollte mal fragen welche guten koop spiele es für den Pc gibt.

Left4Dead2, Resi 5 und modern warfare 2 hab ich schon z.b.

kennt ihr welche bei denen man zu zweit an einem rechner spielen kann?

Geht Street Fighter 4 zu zweit an einem PC, wenn man 2 xbox 360 controller benutzt?


----------



## RapToX (18. April 2011)

portal 2! (nur online coop)

lara croft and the guardian of light (on- und offline coop)
half-life 2 mit synergy-mod (nur online coop)
worms reloaded (on- und offline coop)


street fighter 4 funktioniert (laut handbuch) auch mit 2 controllern. getestet hab ichs aber noch nicht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. April 2011)

Wie wärs mit einem LEGO Spiel?
Die hätten da Star wars, Batman, Indiana Jones und Harry Potter!


----------



## Veriquitas (19. April 2011)

Borderlands Goty Edition das lässt sich zwar am Pc nicht per Splitscreen spielen ist aber eines der besten Coop Spiele, man muss aber den dreckigen Humor mögen und die Optik.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. April 2011)

ach stimmt borderlands is auch geil.


habt ihr noch mehr vorschläge am besten nur Offline LAN Coop.


----------



## Painkiller (19. April 2011)

Da gabs damals Future Cop! Is zwar schon alt, macht aber immer noch Spaß 

Future Cop: LAPD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Veriquitas (19. April 2011)

Painkiller het es drauf das Game ist auch Kult unter Gamern und von mir in Vergessenheit geraten ...


----------



## Painkiller (19. April 2011)

Vorallem im Gefechtsmodus wo man Tanks und Hellis bauen konnte, gings richtig ab!

Da konnten die Gefechte schon mal stundenlang dauern. Zumindest im 1vs1 Human!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. April 2011)

ich hab mal ne frage zur borderlands goty edition.

wenn ich ein neues spiel starte, muss ich dann erst das hauptspiel durchspielen bis ich die dlcs starten kann oder wie kann ich die dlcs starten??


----------



## HAWX (21. April 2011)

Rainbow Six Vegas ist im Coop genial, aber nur der erste Teil. Dann schon auf realistisch stellen und ohne Absprache kommt man nicht weiter. Davon lebt das Spiel halt.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. April 2011)

meinst du rainbow six vegas 1?

hat teil 2 auch einen koop modus?

mit wie vielen leuten kann man diesen zocken?


----------



## HAWX (21. April 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du rainbow six vegas 1?
> 
> hat teil 2 auch einen koop modus?
> 
> mit wie vielen leuten kann man diesen zocken?



Ja genau Vegas 1! Mit 4 Leuten kooperativ und mit mindestens 8 gegeneinander.

Edit: Teil 2 hat auch einen aber die Ki agiert wesentlich schlechter als beim 1. Teil!


----------



## HIrNI (29. April 2011)

Resident Evil 5 auch geiles Koop Spiel


----------

